

Reading Rainbow Kickstarter campaign successfully raises $1M in 12 hours - tambourmajor
http://www.npr.org/2014/05/28/316715135/burton-calls-on-star-trek-fans-to-bring-reading-rainbow-to-the-next-generation

======
tambourmajor
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/readingrainbow/bring-
re...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/readingrainbow/bring-reading-
rainbow-back-for-every-child-everywh)

